# Crossing over



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

We're going to make the leap to the meat side way better market! Anyways what do you recommend? A boer buck or doe crossed with our dairy, or just one of each boer?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Boer buck over dairy makes a real nice cross!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree Boer buck over dairy does is a good cross if you aren't doing all Boer/meat breed crosses. I've seen some really meaty Boer buck over lamancha, saanen and Nubian does.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome now anyone want to trade?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

